# interesting arc flash verses cv19 ppe



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Any employee called in needs to wear company provided PPE to protect them against against the transmission of CV19

This includes paint suit, glove's and face masks. 

Arc flash doesn't play nice with a disposable suit so im thinking a light weight Arc rated coverall (7-8 cal) then bag it and run it through the washing machine after every use rather than changing backwards and forwards between the 2. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm still working on getting rid of the "class-0" uniforms we are required to wear. We should have "class-1" as a minimum daily wear. Anything higher can be donned on as needed. At least where past "less than class-0" melt on non treated polyester crap from years ago. The Airport is now 99.99% empty of people and my time is either outside or where the public can't go. I'm good except for that one asxhole employee that brings it to the department.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Oberon has been sending out information about shared suites and how to wash them. I believe they have stated that even with washing, no guarantee they are virus free.
The article is titled, Can Arc Flash PPE be Shared Between Workers and it addresses COVID-19.
Unfortunately I can't copy their info to put up here.

Tim.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

So basically, we have safety vs. safety.........


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

canbug said:


> Oberon has been sending out information about shared suites and how to wash them. I believe they have stated that even with washing, no guarantee they are virus free.
> The article is titled, Can Arc Flash PPE be Shared Between Workers and it addresses COVID-19.
> Unfortunately I can't copy their info to put up here.
> 
> Tim.


After reading that and a few other web sites it seems my plan should work. 

Order a few cheap arc flash coveralls per person. No sharing of any equipment and at the end of the call/day take them home and wash on a warm cycle. 

No one publishes a guide on how many times a arc flash coverall can be washed so im guessing 20 times to the manufacturers instructions then dispose of them so price wise that's on par with using paint suits. 

Hard plastic parts will have to be lysol and air dried.

This is a period of time when you hope all call outs are late at night because its going to suck on a hot day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

gpop said:


> After reading that and a few other web sites it seems my plan should work.
> 
> Order a few cheap arc flash coveralls per person. No sharing of any equipment and at the end of the call/day take them home and wash on a warm cycle.
> 
> ...


Is there such a thing as cheap arc flash coveralls? 

What about gloves? How long can the virus survive on leather and rubber? A guy could easily touch his nose with contaminated gloves.


----------

